# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  What fish is this ? (Synodontis eupterus)

## Green Baron

I got a few of these cat fish from a LFS at Bukit Timah Plaza.
Is this _Synodontis angelicus_ ?

----------


## stormhawk

Probably a young _Synodontis eupterus_.

----------


## Green Baron

I am still not sure of the ID but I think it could be _Synodontis nigriventris_, which is supposedly one of the more common _Synodontis_. I hope it is as this species will only grow to 4" while other species will grow to 8"  :Shocked:  ! One of my fish is about 3" now.

They are really cute. They like to 'hang' upside down under driftwood and plants, which explains why they are commonly known as the *'Upside Down Catfish'*.

----------


## stormhawk

Double confirm, it is a young _Synodontis eupterus_. I kept this species some time back and it grew into a huge fella. Very greedy and a big bully too. You're better off with species like _S. petricola_.

----------


## Green Baron

Thanks for the ID. How big did it grow to ?

Any idea why I can find S. petricola. ?

----------


## stormhawk

It grew to about 10 cm in length.

About S. petricola, its usually kept in African Rift-Lake cichlid tanks. You can find a good range of Synos from Cichlids Forever. Same location as Eco-culture.

It is best however to read up on the web on the different Synodontis species because some can get pretty large and some are not meant for planted tank setups.

----------


## Green Baron

Jinag Yang,
You are right. One of them has grown to 4.5" and it now looks like _Synodontis eupterus_ I like its long dorsal fin

----------


## Green Baron

This is the adult _Synodontis eupterus_

----------


## stormhawk

Its a nice fish but a nasty bugger to have around in any tank, except with large cichlids or larger fishes that is.

----------


## Green Baron

> Its a nice fish but a nasty bugger to have around in any tank, except with large cichlids or larger fishes that is.


Agree. I keep them in a 2ft planted tank with Platies.

----------

